# Mazzer sj what is best Timer or Auto



## blueray (Sep 29, 2014)

Can anyone advise which is best the Mazzer SJ timer model or the Automatic Model?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Both are a pain if you are a home user.

Timer is just like an egg timer that grinds whilst it is ticking down, auto model fills the doser up when its getting empty.

For home use just buy whatever you can find cheap, or if you want to spend a bit more get one of the 'E' versions which grind on demand.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Timer version is cheaper and probably more appropriate for home use, because you set the timer to what you want rather than having it kick the grinder into action every time you drop a dose into the basket. Apart from that they're the same regarding burr size and motor. Unless you're thinking of the "e" version with the electronic doser (£££)

I've got the Mini and to be honest, the timer can pretty much be ignored as such for home use. It means you can set it grinding and it won't carry on forever if you walk away, but it is not really settable for 18g (or indeed any accurate number of seconds). Think of it as a rotary on switch with muppet protection rather than a convenience feature.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Bah! beaten to it while typing!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can easily disconnect the auto bits.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

But you wouldn't pay extra for them unless you're a cafe.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Tbh neither are a pain IMO. With the timer, once you're done grinding you simply turn the switch off. 'Forcing' it into the off position is part of it's design I would say, as I did this for over a year on my SJ without any problems whatsoever.

With the Auto, you turn it on, you turn it off. Just as simple. The 'auto' function only kicks in if you leave the grinder turned on and flick the paddle more than a few times (can't remember how many) but I never found this to be a problem. The only slight annoyance is the micro switch over the burr chamber exit chute (means you can't sweep inside) but as Jeebsey said, it's easily removed.


----------



## JohnPrime (Nov 2, 2014)

Cleared it up for me, too. Thanks!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Milanski said:


> Tbh neither are a pain IMO. .


In comparison to an OD grinder, I would call a dosing chamber a pain. But I know some folk like that it aids in distribution, and dont mind the minor faff.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> In comparison to an OD grinder, I would call a dosing chamber a pain. But I know some folk like that it aids in distribution, and dont mind the minor faff.


Agreed but there's a price difference between on-demand and an SJ...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Milanski said:


> Agreed but there's a price difference between on-demand and an SJ...


Indeed, and they just dont come up that often S/H, and becuse of this the S/H price is much higher (as is the new price). The extra flapper faff is worth the saving.


----------



## blueray (Sep 29, 2014)

Well what can I say guys except thanks for your input it has been very helpfu.

I will be using it in a mobile coffee van so I am on the look out for a S/H Mazzer SJ as I didnt think the mini would be enough and the Major would draw too much power at 650w would welcome any further comments.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you buying new?


----------



## blueray (Sep 29, 2014)

jeebsy as mentioned in my last post as you were typing I am looking at second hand.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If your looking for something that's going to be getting some serious use speak to CoffeeChap. He services used commercial grinders, may have something or give some advice.


----------



## blueray (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks urbanbumpkin I have contacted CoffeeChap and he is looking out for something for me said he may have somthing next week.


----------

